

Every Internet-connected computer, ... is assigned a four-digit IP address - dholowiski
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/01/26/internet-run-ip-addresses-happens-anyones-guess/

======
babs474
yup, base 255.

~~~
duncanj
256, actually. :)

~~~
iwwr
Don't panic, base 256 is just like base 10 really, if you have 256 fingers.

